# شرح برنامج revit mep 2013



## GO_ANAN (31 يوليو 2012)

سلسلة شروحات برنامج REVIT MEP 213

للمهندسن الميكانيك والكهرباء


youtube.com/watch?v=De05J8Kvqk4


----------



## GO_ANAN (31 يوليو 2012)

والبرنامج على الرابط

thepiratebay.se/torrent/7474130/Autodesk_Revit_2013

هذو النسخة من الرفت 2013 تختلف عن 2012

والاختلاف ان اوتودسك جمعت برامج المعماري والمدني والالتروميكانيك في برنامج واحد غير عن 2012 كانت منفصلة 


ادعو لنا بالفرج --- فلسطين 
م/ عنان القاضي


----------



## GO_ANAN (31 يوليو 2012)

يحتاج لتحميل هذا البرنامج torrent

ه


----------



## عمرو سليم (24 أكتوبر 2012)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*

جزاكم الله خيرا اخي الكريم 
و للاضافة هذه ايضا لشرح الريفيت 2013
https://draftsman.wordpress.com
اللهم فرج الكرب عن اخواننا في فلسطين


----------



## حيدراكرم (4 نوفمبر 2012)

Thanks alot
:34:


----------



## MOSTAFAZEDAN (4 نوفمبر 2012)

شرح وافي وعرض كافي
وموقع فيه الكثير من الثقافة
شكراً ​[=عمرو سليم;2814409]جزاكم الله خيرا اخي الكريم 
و للاضافة هذه ايضا لشرح الريفيت 2013
https://draftsman.wordpress.com
اللهم فرج الكرب عن اخواننا في فلسطين[/QUOTE]


----------



## md beida (4 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## اشرف عاشور محمود (4 ديسمبر 2012)

فية مشكلة في الروابط


----------



## essamessa (15 يونيو 2013)

بوركتم و جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## tebo22 (23 أغسطس 2013)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## engahmed_hvac12 (23 أغسطس 2013)

*مشكلة في برنامج الرفت*

في بداية تسطيب البرنامج تظهر رسالة تفيد ان البرنامج مثبت بالفعل علي الكمبيوتر فما الحل


----------



## م.مصطفى عوض (2 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (14 سبتمبر 2013)

[h=1]This video is no longer available because the YouTube account associated with this video has been closed.[/h]


----------



## عمرو سليم (20 أبريل 2015)

شكرا و للافادة
 http://omrslm.blogspot.com/search/label/REVIT%20MEP


----------



## محمد الجفري (30 أبريل 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------

